# River walleyes need Help



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

hey everybody, I am going to be fishing on the river that runs through our town in Northern Minnesota. My presentation would be best to get some walleye. (The water is VERY murky, and there is a current. Not to mention A lot of debris on the bottom to get snagged on. Thank you :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Find slow water, or the slick lines between fast and dead current.......also slow water.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Odd ball jigs seem to work the best to prevent snagging. They are my favorite river jig.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I fish a similar river (Red River of the North) with lotsa current, chocolate milk color and plenty to get snagged on. As stated by Chris: Slower Pockets of Water and I'll add: Stick to Inside Bends on the Down Stream Side, I say this because the flow of the water will be greater n depth deeper on the outside bend, not saying that you cant fish deeper faster water you just have to have a structural break in the current to give the fish a slack area to rest. The inside bend will be slack and shelf nicely to deeper water or be a flat that drops to deeper water, also look for structure falling into the water and change in the bank such as soil color, sand, gravel or rocks all things can add to your success.

We use different types of artifitial/live baits it all depends on the season. Gum ball jig heads, chubby darter, slip/floater, buckshot rattlespoon, assorted plastics, dare devils, bobber, forage minnow, lindy darter ect. We are on the ice now so we prefer anything that makes noice to add to the visual stimulation.

Hope this is some help n Good Luck.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I dive/spearfish in our river system here in Saskatchewan in search of those yummy fish too. When they are in their feeding frenzy, they definitely stick to non-current areas anywhere from 3-12 feet in depth. They will go out into current, but I don't think they're looking for a meal when they do. As it has been said, look for slow to non-existent current and you should have good success when they are feeding.


----------

